# cube steak?



## rbnice1

So I pulled out 2 pkgs of steak.  Thought they were both ribeyes but messed up and 1 is cube steaks.  My wife hates cube steak.. lol
So since the ribeyes were going in the sousvide I thought screw it put the cubed steaks too.

Normally I just pan fry it and deal with the tough meat by slicing small and melting a little cheese on it.  No idea how this will work or if I should sear it with my sous vide gun after or pan fry.

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Sowsage

I would still sear it I think. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Sowsage said:


> I would still sear it I think. Let us know how it comes out.


Yep and then make a big sammy out of it like Travis would!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries

This will be interesting. Watching.


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup..  sear it and let us know... be our guinea pig ...


----------



## rbnice1

lol


----------



## rbnice1

meh.... nothing great.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm sorry all the effort gave a, less than stellar result. I rarely buy Cube Steak unles I plan to braise it like for Swiss Steak.  You may find my latest Cube Steak adventure worth trying...
I tried a new, for me, technique that  I saw on YT and was blown away! I made Cube Steak into Chicken Fried Steak that cut with the Fork!!!
Top Round was on sale $3.99, so I  had the Meat Manager, run 3 pounds through the Tenderizer. Came out to be 9 slices about 7" across.  I put the meat in a bag with a Reduced Salt seasoning blend I'm playing with, and 2 cups of Buttermilk. I had planned on an overnight soak but stuff came up and the meat marinated 2 nights.  So it's now day three. I opened the bag to pull out the meat and the first slice came out in two pieces. With the second slice i was more careful and it only tore a bit. I successfully removed the remaining intact. I coated the wet meat  in hand crushed Saltine Crackers, biggest chunk the size of a shirt button, pressing the cracker meal on really well. I fried the  steaks in a CI pan with veg oil and a little butter. I made the Gravy ahead in a separate pan with the same seasoning, a Blonde Roux and Half & Half.  This let folks eat 2 at a time, fresh from the pan and still Crisp.
I have eaten what most would call Real Chicken Fried Steak in TX and OK and had sof good stuff in a few NJ Diners. BUT...I have NEVER had it this Tender or as Flavorful . The meat cut with a Fork and my family wanted to know why I  have not made this before?
Fact is, I  have made Chicken Fried Steak several years ago.  The meat was purchased and coated , with a Flour, Egg, Breadcrumb coating, then fried until golden brown.. The meat was Tough as leather and the Breading got soggy from the steam the meat generated and just fell off. The Dogs and more than my family would. I never bothered a again until earlier this week.
Long story short, Cube Steak can be made into amazingly tender meat and a Great meal...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke

One of the factors for tender cube steak is in the cubing/processing. Most cube steak is run through the cuber twice: once and then turned 90° and drop through again. This would result in the meat having nice little "cubes" cut into the surface of it, hence the term "cubed steak". I will always ask them to drop it through at least 3 times, maybe 4. Any more than that it will tear apart coming out of the cuber.

In my college days, I worked in the meat department at a Winn Dixie (The Beef People). I was always the guy who had to grind the burger, which was done in the cooler, and cube the steak. Both were on the undesirable job list, followed by cleaning up and the end of the day. Eventually I was allowed to touch a knife and taught how to cut steaks, primarily ribeyes and tenderloins. Those were the days, but I learned a lot about meat and meat processing from a real old school butcher who had been doing it for 30+ years at that time.


----------



## chopsaw

rbnice1 said:


> meh.... nothing great.


I didn't comment before , but I thought you were on to something here , and still think you might be .


----------



## noboundaries

chef jimmyj said:


> You may find my latest Cube Steak adventure worth trying...
> 
> I put the meat in a bag with a Reduced Salt seasoning blend I'm playing with, and 2 cups of Buttermilk. I had planned on an overnight soak but stuff came up and the meat marinated 2 nights. So it's now day three. I opened the bag to pull out the meat and the first slice came out in two pieces



Chicken fried steak has been my nemesis. I noticed yesterday that my grocer had buttermilk back in stock. I had not seen any for weeks.

Definitely going to try this technique. Thanks for posting, JJ!


----------



## rbnice1

this meat was from a 1/2 cow I had proccessed 3 months ago, so no way to make changes at this point.  I have breaded and fried cube steak in the past and its ok.  Again, this was nothing great.  I ate it but wasnt impressed.  Next time I might try something more.


----------



## zwiller

Cube steak is always made into "swiss steak" here and we do the buttermilk thing for it too.  Same for "city chicken" which is on deck.  I might do a write up as apparently alot of folks do not know what it is.


----------



## Brokenhandle

zwiller said:


> Cube steak is always made into "swiss steak" here and we do the buttermilk thing for it too.  Same for "city chicken" which is on deck.  I might do a write up as apparently alot of folks do not know what it is.


Please do! Never heard of city chicken before. 

Ryan


----------



## zwiller

noboundaries said:


> I noticed yesterday that my grocer had buttermilk back in stock. I had not seen any for weeks.


I did a test run and kept it going awhile.  Opened it up and used some.  Topped it off with more milk (keep lid loose) and kept on counter a day or so until thick then back into the fridge.  Rinse lather repeat.  Worked perfectly.  I didn't really think it would but it did.  Big fan of the stuff and even plan to ferment some summer sausage with it soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj

zwiller said:


> I did a test run and kept it going awhile.  Opened it up and used some.  Topped it off with more milk (keep lid loose) and kept on counter a day or so until thick then back into the fridge.  Rinse lather repeat.  Worked perfectly.  I didn't really think it would but it did.  Big fan of the stuff and even plan to ferment some summer sausage with it soon.



MOUTH HANGING OPEN IMPRESSED!!!
That is Brilliant! I've  made Crema from Hvy Cream and Buttermilk, but it never occurred to me that the same Active Cultures would make more Buttermilk by refilling  with more Fresh Milk. Too Cool!
On the subject of City Chicken, its been a long time since I  have had it. My Mom or Grandma made it when I was a kid and i made it a couple times for my crew, until I ran out of Sticks. Your bringing up City Chicken, has inspired me to want to make some. I am greatly looking forward to your Recipe and Thread....JJ

For those that have not had City Chicken, here is some background.
Its thought to have originated  in the Polish Communities in and around Pittsburgh PA and Cleaveland OH, spreading through the Rust Belt. In Cities in the early 1900's through the Great Depression and even into the 50's, Fresh Young Chicken sold as a Premium Meat. A Wedding Reception serving a Chicken Dinner was a Fancy High End Affair!
As an alternative to Fried Chicken, Chunks of simply Seasoned Pork and even Veal, cheaper than Chicken at the time, were stuck on a thick wooden skewers, Breaded and Fried in a similar manner to Chicken Legs and Thighs.  Some people even arranged the meat chunks so the City Chicken looks like Drumsticks, thick on one end smaller on the other, and the more uniform  Thighs.
City Cbicken has become a Nostalgic Comfort Food for many. In areas where it's popular, Grocery Stores have prepacked chunks of Pork Butt or Loin and the Skewers in the meat case labeled City Chicken. There are variations on Seasoning, including marinating in Buttermilk, and cooking methods. Some Deep Fry, Pan Fry and Oven finish, Bake it and now Air Fry City Chicken. The Skewers are short and sturdy. The kind sold for Candy Apples,about 5"x 1/4" are perfect, although thin Bambo Skewers ar ok if thats the only choice.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Thanks for the explanation JJ, really looking forward to a thread on it now! 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj

MeToo! I guest I need a new recipe...
I just asked my Daughter if she knew where to get skewers for City Chicken. She  replied, " Why? I didnt like your's the last time you made it! " 
 No Honey. Tell me how you really feel!
What you get when your kid is a trained Chef...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle

chef jimmyj said:


> MeToo! I guest I need a new recipe...
> I just asked my Daughter if she knew where to get skewers for City Chicken. She  replied, " Why? I didnt like your's the last time you made it! "
> No Honey. Tell me how you really feel!
> What you get when your kid is a trained Chef...JJ


That's too funny! I think she should make it and see if dad approves!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07

JJ.. I would have to tell her.. "I'm sorry you feel that way, But I wasn't making it for you" ...


----------



## noboundaries

chef jimmyj said:


> MeToo! I guest I need a new recipe...
> I just asked my Daughter if she knew where to get skewers for City Chicken. She  replied, " Why? I didnt like your's the last time you made it! "
> No Honey. Tell me how you really feel!
> What you get when your kid is a trained Chef...JJ


That's hilarious!


----------



## noboundaries

chef jimmyj said:


> I put the meat in a bag with a Reduced Salt seasoning blend I'm playing with, and 2 cups of Buttermilk. I had planned on an overnight soak but stuff came up and the meat marinated 2 nights. So it's now day three.


Chef JJ, my chicken fried steak nemesis has been conquered with your extended marinade! I did things a little different than the YouTube guy.

2 1/2 days in buttermilk only sealed airtight in a Ziplock. Dip in seasoned flour with a little cornstarch, then an egg/buttermilk wash, followed by another flour/cornstarch dip.

Rested for about 15-20 minutes while I made the cream gravy.  Fired up the 30K BTU Camp Chef single burner outside. Heated canola oil supplemented with a little bacon fat to 350F in a 15" paella pan.
Fried the 4 big steaks to golden brown and crispy. Delicious and tender!

The buttermilk not only tenderized the meat to a melt-in-the-mouth level, but it also drew out the myoglobin that has oozed out of the meat and darkly discolored my CFSs in the past. These turned out golden and delicious.

I know. No pics it didn't happen, but it was the first time I used the burner for a frying heat and I have to adjust my technique to get a more even browning.  Or break out my 12" cast iron skillet that has been gathering dust.

My Texan wife says I've finally earned my CFS card. Here's her half steak smothered in the last of the cream gravy.  She's eating it as I type.

More cubed steaks in the freezer. Round two will happen soon!


----------



## chef jimmyj

That's great to hear my friend. I too struggled, until this last batch. Im keeping my eye out for another Top Round sale to stock up....JJ


----------



## bdawg

One of my and my wife's goto favorites is to take a cube steak or flank steak and have them run it through the tenderizer.

Then, marinate it overnight in Yoshida's Sauce (https://snackathonfoods.com/products/mr-yoshidas-marinade-cooking-sauces) or Soy Vey (https://www.vitacost.com/soy-vay-marinade-and-sauce-veri-veri-teriyaki), then grill it.   Comes out great every time.


----------

